
Self-driving cars will have to pry the steering wheel from our cold, dead hands - ourmandave
http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/28/13076948/self-driving-car-poll-autonomy-kelley-blue-book
======
lsiunsuex
I love driving. I love cars; the engineering behind them; the luxury; the
design; high end ones are works of art by skilled craftsmen and very bright
engineers.

And I 99% welcome self driving cars. Every single day on my short 5 mile / 10
minute commute to and from work, I see no less then someone cutting someone
off; someone texting while driving / on the phone; someone slam on their
breaks to stop for a yellow light; someone eating or drinking something,
etc...

Humans are getting worse at driving. Distractions are everywhere. Young
drivers are inexperienced; old drivers have slower reaction times and everyone
in the middle is to busy worrying about what to do for dinner, or getting to
their doctors appointment on time or whatever then to actually focus on the
act of driving.

The 1% where I don't welcome self driving cars is when I'm out for a drive on
any given Sunday in a nice sporty car and am driving purely for the thrill of
driving. That 1% of the time, I want to be in control. I want to feel the road
through the steering wheel; the sound of the engine and if weather permits,
the breeze through the windows.

Every other time - on my way to work; grocery shopping; running errands - go
ahead, drive me. But give me the option to take control when I want to.

As much as everyone says this is right around the corner, I still think a car
driving itself will be limited to nice weather. No one has yet to address how
a self driving car, drives, when theres 3 feet of snow on the ground,
visibility is < 1000 feet and even lightly touching the breaks causes sliding.
Not everyone lives south of the snow belt.

